# My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic



## sethisto (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone else watching this?  I'm completely addicted.  It almost brings that same vibe Robot Unicorn did, and the animation/image macros are amazing.  

Heres a link to the first episode

http://www.hubworld.com/my-little-p...s-magic/videos/mlp-friendship-is-magic-part-1

Everything minus the newest episode is on that site.  Or you can just find them on youtube. 

Give it a shot before you bash it, it's nothing like the old series.


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 4, 2010)

How does Twilight Sparkle read her books when she has hooves for hands?


----------



## sethisto (Dec 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> How does Twilight Sparkle read her books when she has hooves for hands?


 
Unicorns have telekinesis.  She uses that for pretty much everything.

Which is another thing I like about this series, the magic users actually use their magic.


----------



## iceroadlion (Dec 6, 2010)

I love this series I'm so excited every Friday so I can watch it on YouTube


----------



## Wolf Nanaki (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh man, this show.

I've never really been a fan of MLP before this. Previously, I had only regarded it as the ultimate "get little girls to buy plastic crap" franchise. When this new show was announced and the intro video was unleashed to the Internet, I still didn't think much other than "cool art style" and "wow, music that doesn't suck". So I had a bit of hope.

Fast forward. I completely forget about the show until one day, I stumble into 4chan's /co/ board to discuss Homestuck, and I'm suddenly attacked by countless threads about MLP:FiM. I join the threads, not posting, simply quietly observing and looking at the images. After reading countless posts that said "It's one of those shows you just have to watch!", I finally gave in and went to YouTube.

The only thing I had expected was to see some fancy pink ponies hopping around and having girly tea parties (like the G3 series is infamous for, or so I've heard). What I did NOT expect was a wonderfully animated show filled with diverse and fun characters that have actual _personality_, and morals that aren't forced and a story flow that doesn't talk down to the target audience. The jokes aren't forced and actually made me laugh (ESPECIALLY episode 9). The minor characters are far more diverse (they even had a zebra and a griffin!), and there are actual male characters, one of which is a very central character (Spike, the Spyro-esque dragon who serves as Twilight Sparkle's assistant). 

It's actually very easy to watch the show and forget it's animated in Adobe Flash. Unlike the previous generations of ponies, these are actually _cute_. And they make the funniest faces. You can really tell the people working on this are loving it and having fun. And yes, I can recommend it to you even if you're a guy. It's just...fun to watch. And no, your masculinity is not threatened.

Hubworld's official page with episodes

Episode 9, aired today: Part 1, Part 2


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Anyone else watching this?


 i hope not

:[


----------



## Corto (Dec 11, 2010)

This is.
The gayest thing.
I've ever seen.

I started masturbating when the video started playing just to make sure I hadn't been castrated by my eyes.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh god I will never understand girl shit.

*imagines a my little pony death camp*

aahhh much better


----------



## OfficerBadger (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh animation that gives a damn, I may have to keep an eye out for these.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 11, 2010)

Is Twilight Sparkle supposed to be a reference to Twilight and its sparkling vampires?

I normally wouldn't come within a mile of this, but some of the positive comments make me curious, lol.


----------



## sethisto (Dec 12, 2010)

Give it a shot and watch an episode or 2.  It's actually really awesome.  

It's really not a girly cartoon in that sense.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2010)

How high are their voices? :<


----------



## sethisto (Dec 12, 2010)

Pinkie pie is high pitched, but shes supposed to be completely ridiculous and obnoxious.  

She tends to be people's favorite character though surprisingly.. 

Honestly just watch the first episode, you will get a snip of everyone.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 12, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Give it a shot and watch an episode or 2.  It's actually really awesome.
> 
> It's really not a girly cartoon in that sense.



Nevar, I will stick with mindless violence and adult themes thank you


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2010)

You know what's going to happen when the fandom catches wind of this cartoon right :V ?


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 12, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You know what's going to happen when the fandom catches wind of this cartoon right :V ?


 
It's already happened XD


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You know what's going to happen when the fandom catches wind of this cartoon right :V ?



it hasn't already?
I've already seen pony porn on it's /co/ thread. -_- Do not want. This show is already kind of stupidly popular.


I do like how much of an asshole the main character is, though. Little kid shows need more GODAWFUL main characters ahahaha


----------



## sethisto (Dec 12, 2010)

How is she an asshole? 

Gilda was an asshole.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

sethisto said:


> How is she an asshole?
> 
> Gilda was an asshole.



She's pretty much the most rude, dickhead little unicorn ever, at least in the first episode, and it's great. FUCK YOU I DON'T NEED FRIENDS HOLY SHIT YOU THREW ME A PARTY? GONNA GO POUT IN MY ROOM.


----------



## sethisto (Dec 12, 2010)

Asswings said:


> She's pretty much the most rude, dickhead little unicorn ever, at least in the first episode, and it's great. FUCK YOU I DON'T NEED FRIENDS HOLY SHIT YOU THREW ME A PARTY? GONNA GO POUT IN MY ROOM.


 
She is just socially awkward, its part of her character.  Later episodes show just how inexperienced she is with anything that has to do with anyone other than spike.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MYEVjVGrqM#t=4m40s

Not the best episode ever but shes really cute in it.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 6, 2011)

surely ponies are popular by now!


----------



## Shico (Jan 6, 2011)

I started watching it and now I LOVE it, unlike the other "new" MLP show this has character and personality and fun plots with fun characters with great expressions...and PinkyPie is delighfully insane XD

This new MLP makes the other cartoon look like prissified girly bullcrap, so to those "neighsayers" out there (*is shot for the pun) watch it then judge, I expected it to be a bunch of girly craaaaaaaaaap and now I cannot wait for new episodes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 6, 2011)

OfficerBadger said:


> Oh my gosh animation that gives a damn, I may have to keep an eye out for these.


 Are you joking? It's not much more than really, really cheap flash animation and the fact that animation of such low quality is shown on national television deeply offends me. I could honestly find better animation on Newgrounds if I tried looking for it.

Aside from the animation, I don't really get this show. Yes, it's not like the old stuff but I still don't see anything interesting about it. The impression I got from sitting through the first episode is that it's basically just a bunch of cute ponies acting silly, which gets old very quickly and can hardly be considered a comedy gold mine.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jan 6, 2011)

I absolutely love this series. I like how Spike is now a lot better than he was in the 80s and I also really like the new Rainbow Dash.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 6, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Are you joking? It's not much more than really, really cheap flash animation and the fact that animation of such low quality is shown on national television deeply offends me. I could honestly find better animation on Newgrounds if I tried looking for it.
> 
> Aside from the animation, I don't really get this show. Yes, it's not like the old stuff but I still don't see anything interesting about it. The impression I got from sitting through the first episode is that it's basically just a bunch of cute ponies acting silly, which gets old very quickly and can hardly be considered a comedy gold mine.


 
You are the first person I've ever run into that said the animation in this series is bad. 

Maybe you just like bad animation.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Flash animation is usually the cheap way out, but not in this case.  The animation seems very fluid and sensible.  That noted, the quality of animation within the limits of the medium is just a single aspect of what makes this series so appealing well outside its target audience.

Twilight Sparkle's lesson at the end of nearly every episode is the only real downer: Hasbro made series designer/executive producer Lauren Faust's team do that.

But the series is intelligently designed, the plots aren't as stunted as you'd expect, the characters are believably mature and well-rounded, and the show is very often funny without being retarded.  Because of these traits, "My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic" is attracting an audience similar in age groups to "Animaniacs" and spin-offs.

During the forum's downtime, I spent quite a bit of time lurking the MLP threads on 4chan/co/ (which Faust has admitted to doing as well), and the consensus there is the same:  This series surprisingly has entertainment value to far more groups of people than little girls, and the surprise comes from judging the series by the "My Little Pony" name alone.

Edit:





KristynLioness said:


> I absolutely love this series. I like how Spike is now a lot better than he was in the 80s and I also really like the new Rainbow Dash.


 
Lauren Faust's original designs for the series called for Firefly to be the feisty pegasus pony.  I don't remember why Hasbro changed it, and I'd have to dig through a lot of notes to find it again, but changing her to Rainbow Dash was definitely a sensible upgrade.


----------



## lookabout (Jan 6, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Flash animation is usually the cheap way out, but  not in this case.  The animation seems very fluid and sensible.  That  noted, the quality of animation within the limits of the medium is just a  single aspect of what makes this series so appealing well outside its  target audience.
> 
> But the series is intelligently designed, the  plots aren't as stunted as you'd expect, the characters are believably  mature and well-rounded, and the show is very often funny without being  retarded.  Because of these traits, "My Little Pony: Friendship Is  Magic" is attracting an audience similar in age groups to "Animaniacs"  and spin-offs.
> 
> During the forum's downtime, I spent quite a bit  of time lurking the MLP threads on 4chan/co/ (which Faust has admitted  to doing as well), and the consensus there is the same:  This series  surprisingly has entertainment value to far more groups of people than  little girls, and the surprise comes from judging the series by the "My  Little Pony" name alone.



OK. The only MLP I ever watched was some of the original movie and only a few episodes of the _& Friends _series way back when. As a boy, I pretty much avoided most of these type of shows.




But this... I forgotten how I ran into this new show. But the art (!), characters(!!) and humor really made it worth the watch.

That, or the fact they had a dark evil Pegasus for the two-parter pilot before it became a Slice-of-Life/Lesson-learning plot. But still, I really like this new MLP... Or simply because this incarnation actually a _little _less girly than the previous one...

_I got ponies on the brain! _Maybe the new GI Joe show will help me...

Edit:
Now that I think about it, the '84 MLP cartoon specials were surprising dark, weren't they?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 7, 2011)

sethisto said:


> You are the first person I've ever run into that said the animation in this series is bad.
> 
> Maybe you just like bad animation.


Wait why the fuck do you think I like dull flash animation? D:



ArielMT said:


> Flash animation is usually the cheap way out, but not in this case.  The animation seems very fluid and sensible.  That noted, the quality of animation within the limits of the medium is just a single aspect of what makes this series so appealing well outside its target audience.


 Fluid and sensible? Are we talking about the same show here?

I'm sorry, but even by today's cartoon standards I'd say that the animation is pretty weak. Admittedly I don't watch a lot of new cartoons, so the only thing I can compare it to at the top of my head is Adventure Time, which has better animation than this show does. But that's not to say Adventure Time is a better show or anything. I fucking hate that show.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wait why the fuck do you think I like dull flash animation? D:
> 
> 
> Fluid and sensible? Are we talking about the same show here?
> ...


 
haha wait.. adventure time has better animation?

Confirmed for bad taste for sure...

Adventure time looks like a 3 year old drew it


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 8, 2011)

sethisto said:


> haha wait.. adventure time has better animation?
> 
> Confirmed for bad taste for sure...
> 
> Adventure time looks like a 3 year old drew it


 There's a difference between art style and animation. Of course MLP has better art, but the characters in Adventure Time don't move as stiffly as the ponies do.

But I still think Adventure Time is lame, of course.


----------



## Icky (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel so gay after watching a few minutes of that.

Way to go, OP


----------



## Taralack (Jan 8, 2011)

I watched the first 5 minutes or so and it was pretty much cringe-worthy. I'm sure if I look it up again when I'm not already watching another kids' series I might enjoy it.


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

Icky said:


> I feel so gay after watching a few minutes of that.
> 
> Way to go, OP


 now try watching it while drinking anal blast


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

No Hard Feelings but I didn't see the cartoon
On the grounds that i'm not a fan of "My Little Pony"
Is there a reason for watching this cartoon if your not part of the demo it's aimed at?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> now try watching it while drinking anal blast


 ...there's actually a drink called "anal blast"? It sounds more like the name of a grindcore band.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2011)

Gotta say, if the basically take all that, and make it not MLP, I could see myself watching it. It's got that "Only thing on TV' appeal where the acting and voices aren't terrible, the stories you don't have to give a fuck about, and you're just like "Ahh fuck it, lets give it a run". 

but being it's MLP, the context is still too girly-girl. Even IF everything together isn't like "You're a fag if you watch this", things like "Mythical Mare of the Moon, somebitch about to return to Equestria!" makes me go like -_-; can't watch this shit. 

Seriously though, if they took this and applied it to something more broadly appealing, or if they made a sibling show aimed at male's, then yeah, totally.

But I'm not about to fly off to the wonderful world of Equestria every night at 6:30.
(I prefer Cybertron :E )

Also, using an adult mind, and having a background in psychology - It's kinda funny to start picking apart their personalities and how they were traumatized into how they act :v


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> No Hard Feelings but I didn't see the cartoon
> On the grounds that i'm not a fan of "My Little Pony"
> Is there a reason for watching this cartoon if your not part of the demo it's aimed at?


 
Ok, I'm trying not to go around and deliberately attack you, but this is probably one of the weirdest and most hypocritical things I have seen you say.

You're telling people they shouldn't be watching a cartoon if they are not the target demographic, yet you go on and on about how you like watching stuff like Angelina Ballerina and The Raccoons and other young childrens shows. What the hell?


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ok, I'm trying not to go around and deliberately attack you, but this is probably one of the weirdest and most hypocritical things I have seen you say.
> 
> You're telling people they shouldn't be watching a cartoon if they are not the target demographic, yet you go on and on about how you like watching stuff like Angelina Ballerina and The Raccoons and other young childrens shows. What the hell?


maybe he thinks those two are targeted at riders of the short bus?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ok, I'm trying not to go around and deliberately attack you, but this is probably one of the weirdest and most hypocritical things I have seen you say.
> 
> You're telling people they shouldn't be watching a cartoon if they are not the target demographic, yet you go on and on about how you like watching stuff like Angelina Ballerina and The Raccoons and other young childrens shows. What the hell?


 
Your taking me out of context
I'm asking is there a reason for watching it, I did no such ordeal about telling people not to watch it


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> Your taking me out of context
> I'm asking is there a reason for watching it, I did no such ordeal about telling people not to watch it


 did you even read the thread?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> Your taking me out of context
> I'm asking is there a reason for watching it, I did no such ordeal about telling people not to watch it


 
No, you quite specifically said that if they're not in the target demographic, they shouldn't be watching it, despite your love of childrens tv. I seem to recall you saying that you hate pretty much everything but kids cartoons.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> No, you quite specifically said that if they're not in the target demographic, they shouldn't be watching it, despite your love of childrens tv. I seem to recall you saying that you hate pretty much everything but kids cartoons.


 
not really
I do watch some reality shows like Supernanny, Kitchen Nightmares, Hell's Kitchen, Wife Swap and Wipeout
What i meant was, There's hardly anything good on TV these days
Thus why i had to find any shows i find to be good enough for me to watch like Angelina Ballerina: The Next Steps, Timmy Time, Max and Ruby, and others..
I'm just asking a question that is there a good reason for watching this, since the series is farcry from the show from my childhood "My Little Pony Tales" of which i watched on the good ol' days of The Disney Channel along with the Nelvana-era Care bears

as for The Raccoons, I just moderately love them!


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> not really
> I do watch some reality shows like Supernanny, Kitchen Nightmares, Hell's Kitchen, Wife Swap


 do you mean to tell us you're a housewife?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> do you mean to tell us you're a housewife?


Haha very funny!
I just find those shows interesting to watch, is that a problem?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> do you mean to tell us you're a housewife?


 
Or unable to understand real shows.

So essentially, he watches cartoons for infants (not even cartoons that are layered for multiple age groups), and the only real tv are the types of show where you switch your brain off and don't have to think about anything.

Also, am I the only who is disturbed by the idea of a guy who loves getting art of cartoon characters getting age regressed, then goes and watches SuperNanny, a show about disciplining children?


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Or unable to understand real shows.
> 
> So essentially, he watches cartoons for infants (not even cartoons that are layered for multiple age groups), and the only real tv are the types of show where you switch your brain off and don't have to think about anything.
> 
> Also, am I the only who is disturbed by the idea of a guy who loves getting art of cartoon characters getting age regressed, then goes and watches SuperNanny, a show about disciplining children?


i find it more saddening than disturbing
but i don't think you're alone on this



CyberFox said:


> Haha very funny!
> I just find those shows interesting to watch, is that a problem?


of course there is
you're obviously not in the target demographic :v


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Or unable to understand real shows.
> 
> So essentially, he watches cartoons for infants (not even cartoons that are layered for multiple age groups), and the only real tv are the types of show where you switch your brain off and don't have to think about anything.
> 
> Also, am I the only who is disturbed by the idea of a guy who loves getting art of cartoon characters getting age regressed, then goes and watches SuperNanny, a show about disciplining children?


 
You people love to bitchfit about the dumbest crud like my interests don't you?


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> You people love to bitchfit about the dumbest crud like my interests don't you?


it's only fair


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> it's only fair


 
How is it fair to mock other people that are different then others?


----------



## Icky (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> You people love to bitchfit about the dumbest crud like my interests don't you?


 
So you admit that your interests are stupid and childish, then?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> You people love to bitchfit about the dumbest crud like my interests don't you?


 
It may have escaped your notice, but here is why:

In the nicest possible way, you are a leech. You aren't here for anything other than what you can get. You come along and try to suck as much free art as possible from the place before leaving again. And you act like it's your right. If someone doesn't pick you for free art, you ask them where yours is. You pester. You are unable to accept that other people should be allowed a shot at free art. Have you ever paid for a bit of art?

People dislike you because of the opinions and because of your high and mighty right to free shit. You block genuine people looking for something nice of their characters. Some people use free gift art as a way to determine if they want to pay an artist to do a commission. You just want to fulfil your latest fantasy.

At least you've given up on your ill-informed political rants, so you're marginally more tolerable than before.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> How is it fair to mock other people that are different then others?


 it just is
especially when those 'different people' do the same thing they complain about having done to them
deal with it


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for shitting up this thread and all. We should probably let Cyberfox respond, then drop the subject so the thread can return to the topic at hand.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> So you admit that your interests are stupid and childish, then?


 
Stupid? Childish?
What's Wrong With Watching Kids TV?
I know some people who still do like Wade Brandis in Winner, SD and Bob Nelson in Massachusetts for example and they are in their teens or are young adults
Plus you must have watch some Childrens TV yourself, right?
for me, Demographics are a mere border that seperate people and often times good shows are in seperate demos


You people are taking a simple question and turn it into a stupid flame war as a stupid excuse to dogpile on my ass
I'm just asking a simple question due to i'm skeptic about this cartoon as i'm familiar with "My Little Pony Tales" and i'm a bit creeped out on the franchise's current style

here's a video that's a good lesson on flame wars
[video=youtube;rvWp4x5xYV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvWp4x5xYV4[/video]


----------



## Icky (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> Stupid? Childish?
> What's Wrong With Watching Kids TV?
> I know some people who still do like Wade Brandis in Winner, SD and Bob Nelson in Massachusetts for example and they are in their teens or are young adults
> Plus you must have watch some Childrens TV yourself, right?
> ...


 
Why, yes, I have watched shows designed for children, *when I was a child.*

EDIT: 





Smelge said:


> Sorry for shitting up this thread and all. We should probably let Cyberfox respond, then drop the subject so the thread can return to the topic at hand.


Oh shit, sorry about that.

...the pony show still sucks :l


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> i'm skeptic about this cartoon as i'm familiar with "My Little Pony Tales" and



Ah, found the problem: Judging a book by its cover, or in this case, by another book entirely.

MLP:FIM shares relatively very little with MLPT.  It wouldn't have won Nick and More's best new show of '10 poll by a landslide if it was just MLPT redux.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> EDIT:
> Oh shit, sorry about that.


 
He completely ignored what I had to say anyway, so carry on.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the most interesting side of Cyberfox I've seen in a while :v

But even I've admitted this MLP is decent, so it boggles me.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 9, 2011)

Just watch it. Hasbro completely missed their target audience and hit the internet virgin 18-25 year old male instead.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2011)

sethisto said:


> Just watch it. Hasbro completely missed their target audience and hit the internet virgin 18-25 year old male instead.


 
Dude I fucking hate you so hard right now. I just watched the episode with the zebra, and all the unicorns were shitting themselves in fright.


----------



## Willow (Jan 9, 2011)

It's an okay show I guess. 


CyberFox said:


> You people love to bitchfit about the dumbest crud like my interests don't you?


 Your interests are pretty creepy.


----------



## Atona (Jan 9, 2011)

> What the fuck is this shit? Why is everyone talking about this? Didn't My Little Pony die off in the 80s?


-one episode later-



> OHMYGOOOOOOOOOOOOOD SO CUTE, THIS SHOW IS AMAZING I HAVE TO MEMORIZE ALL OF THEIR NAMES AND CUTIE MARKS RIGHT NOW AND NEVER STOP WATCHING


Dammit, so it _is_ true that all girls go through a horse phase. And here I was, almost to 19 not giving a single fuck about horses and thinking they're smelly beasts of labor all of my life.

Also, mfw my favorite pony is dubbed the protagonist


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 9, 2011)

sethisto said:


> Just watch it. Hasbro completely missed their target audience and hit the internet virgin 18-25 year old male instead.


 
I'll think about it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 10, 2011)

sethisto said:


> Just watch it. Hasbro completely missed their target audience and hit the internet virgin 18-25 year old male instead.


 
I'm well over 25, yet even I enjoy this show, despite it's lack of male lead-characters (Spike is more the "comic relief").


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> I'll think about it.


 You'll think about it? It's not even a very hard thing to do, just look it up on YouTube and see if you'll enjoy it or not.



Roose Hurro said:


> I'm well over 25, yet even I enjoy this show, despite it's lack of male lead-characters (Spike is more the "comic relief").


 What the fuck? Are you shitting me? All this time I thought you were 13 or something.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't help but think your interest in this show could be linked to your obsession with animated purple talking animal broads Sethisto. Should we expect crazy jealousy threads when legions of furfags start posting pictures of that purple unicorn thing getting porked in the pooper by all manor of freakish rainbow dongs :V ?


----------



## Pine (Jan 10, 2011)

So far I think 2011 is off to a good start when it comes to the threads that lactate drama from their dick nipples.
As for this thread, I almost killed myself when I found out the OP was _not _a troll.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 10, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> Can't help but think your interest in this show could be linked to your obsession with animated purple talking animal broads Sethisto. Should we expect crazy jealousy threads when legions of furfags start posting pictures of that purple unicorn thing getting porked in the pooper by all manor of freakish rainbow dongs :V ?


 
Hey, Cynder is still my number 1 girl.

There are just 7(and counting) new ponies to throw into the mix who all have similar curves :3


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a reminder to any future contributions, let's keep it on topic and contributive. I don't believe we need to dissect and criticize each other's interests to discuss My Little Pony.



That sounded weird.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> In the nicest possible way, you are a leech. You aren't here for anything other than what you can get. You come along and try to suck as much free art as possible from the place before leaving again.


 
Leave him alone! He is autistic.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 11, 2011)

Also, haters gonna hate.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Dude I fucking hate you so hard right now. I just watched the episode with the zebra, and all the unicorns were shitting themselves in fright.



"Bridle Gossip"?  Flutterguy is a meme now because of that episode.



CyberFox said:


> I'll think about it.



http://www.youtube.com/user/pensivepony should help you out.  The most recent episode, "Call of the Cutie," is widely regarded as one of the worst so far.  Start with "Friendship Is Magic Part I" or "Applebuck Season" instead.



Xipoid said:


> Just a reminder to any future contributions, let's keep it on topic and contributive. I don't believe we need to dissect and criticize each other's interests to discuss My Little Pony.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounded weird.


 
You should see /co/'s MLP drama on 4chan.  This is MLP drama lite.


----------



## Shico (Jan 11, 2011)

Bridle Gossip is awesome...that episode was too damn fun, my fave so far, I damn near died laughing in regards to the "Flutterguy" part XD
 Apple Buck season and Griffon the brush off are also worth a watch (PinkiePie's hiccups = epic win)


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> You should see /co/'s MLP drama on 4chan.  This is MLP drama lite.



There just seem to be so many things wrong with having drama over MLP. It was one of those things that seemed so innocuous that it didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 11, 2011)

I really should've finished watching that Bridle gossip episode ,didn't see that uh...flutterguy portion.

Edit: Just finished watching it. 

Where are there zebra's with gray stripes :l And why is the zebra the _black_ pony, huh? 

Racist bastards.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 11, 2011)

sethisto said:


> Just watch it. Hasbro completely missed their target audience and hit the internet virgin 18-25 year old male instead.


 
Eh, i'll give it that and even admit it's well written (and fail at hiding my obsession over Spike's adorable design). But i'm more into the shows completely (or partially) aimed at the male demographic like:
Pound Puppies (this one's awesome because it's made by Paul & Joe)
Dan Vs. (aka Great Justice: The Animated Series)
and Transformers: Prime (like the movies, only with less fail and no Shia LeDouche)
And Hell, why don't I just toss in the reruns of Transformers: G1 and Fraggle Rock for good measure.

...*Is totally fangasming over this network lol*


----------



## Shico (Jan 11, 2011)

^ FRAGGLES!
I love that they are showing that <3
They need to bring back more classic shows to supplement the general crap that is on these days (Dinosaurs anyone? "Not the Mama!")

On Hub all I watch is Fraggles, MLP and some times Pound Puppies (which was off-putting at first since I grew up on the old toon and this looks NOTHING like it, but if I am bored it's still a fun watch)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2011)

sethisto said:


> Just watch it. Hasbro completely missed their target audience and hit the internet virgin 18-25 year old male instead.


 So?  It's still a good show.
<Is watching it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Edit: Just finished watching it.
> 
> Where are there zebra's with gray stripes :l And why is the zebra the _black_ pony, huh?
> 
> Racist bastards.


 
Please be joking.  I hope you're joking.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 12, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Please be joking.  I hope you're joking.


 
I actually _was_ kidding around, but reading both those, it makes more sense now and less funny :c

"This leader is white only to signify day, and she co-rules with her sister, *who is purple to signify night*"

Sounds like there was a direct decision to _not_ have a black pony (also, I meant the voice actor sounded black, and the zebra was clearly African, but with _gray_ stripes, rather than black. And even the 'black' ponies that are pointed out as guards for the white queen, are gray. 

"â€“and they are paid for their service." 

Oops, tacked on a qualifier there didn't she? If she had been speaking that sentence, it would've been /real/ bad. "Those ponies colours were picked randomly." then something clicks in her head after she finished that sentence, "Oh, and they're paid for their service". Which doesn't allude to proper compensation - They could be slave-wage labourers! Also, why was purple picked to signify the night, but dark gray was picked to signify guards?

I can't comment on the rainbow pony, because it confuses me whether it's male or female. I would only say female, because all the rest are, but it could be a gay male friend - Though I don't accept the reasoning really behind her. She has rainbow-striped hair because she's into sports? (" and because she is very interested in sports")

"And though there is historical speculation that unicorn horns were  indeed phallic symbols, I doubt that is making its way into anyoneâ€™s  subconscious."

Haaaaah, she said phallic. 

"This show is wonderfully free of â€œtoken girlâ€ syndrome"

OH NO SHE DI-IN'T. No token *black* girls, huh?

Knew it.

(Can you believe this makes me want to watch the show more?)


----------



## Browder (Jan 12, 2011)

^The above controversy and just the fact that this thread has been alive for so long almost makes me want to see this show.

Almost. I don't care how good it is. Some of my self respect would die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Can you believe this makes me want to watch the show more?)


 It's by the same guy who made foster's home for imaginary friends of course you're gonna watch it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 12, 2011)

Browder said:


> Some of my self respect would die.


 
That died within me loooong ago. You ever seen my FA favourites? 



CannonFodder said:


> It's by the same guy who made foster's home  for imaginary friends of course you're gonna watch it.


 
I liked Foster's a bit, or at least I watched it some.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That died within me loooong ago. You ever seen my FA favourites?
> 
> I liked Foster's a bit, or at least I watched it some.


 You have some weird fetishes man.

I loved Foster's.


----------



## Riley (Jan 12, 2011)

Pony Town has more random parties than Redwall.  That's...sort of impressive.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I'd have to say they totally missed their target audience.
"Boss my little pony is a huge success"
"Oh cool, now we can begin marketing the dolls and merchandise again"
"That's just it, it's not little girls watching the show"
"Then who?"
*clicks projector* *picture of a furry comes up*
"....wut?"

Also inb4 rule34 BigMacintos-.... fuck nvm


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody else notice that disturbing trend like they did in Transformers? They never say "More than meets the eye", but will instead say things like, "More than meets the optic sensors". This gay little MLP show has stupid things lik that, except a lot more prominent, because they'll say "everypony" or "helping hoof" or other terrible furry puns.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

god every time I see that face I want to cut a bitch


----------



## sethisto (Jan 12, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Anybody else notice that disturbing trend like they did in Transformers? They never say "More than meets the eye", but will instead say things like, "More than meets the optic sensors". This gay little MLP show has stupid things lik that, except a lot more prominent, because they'll say "everypony" or "helping hoof" or other terrible furry puns.


 
Thats the best part of mlp.

Especially when Rarity says it..

Her everypony and somepony's are music to my ears.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 12, 2011)

holy shit this thread has 5 stars

brb suicide


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> holy shit this thread has 5 stars
> 
> brb suicide


 When my friend heard it was by the person who made foster's home his reaching is "brb my cerebral cortex is trying to strangle me".


----------



## mtlrdnt (Jan 13, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Anybody else notice that disturbing trend  like they did in Transformers? They never say "More than meets the eye",  but will instead say things like, "More than meets the optic sensors".  This gay little MLP show has stupid things lik that, except a lot more  prominent, because they'll say "everypony" or "helping hoof" or other  terrible furry puns.


 but there are some brilliant puns that get to me in a good way. one episode had the princess mention a town called 'filly-delphia' which made me laugh out loud when I first heard it. another was when one pony said 'neigh-sayers' which might have been a bit obvious but I was glad they used it anyways


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's by the wife of the guy who made foster's home for imaginary friends


 
Fix'd. To clarify, she did art for both Foster's and PPG. Now that I think about it, the designs remind me a little of the Pony Puffs from Dexter's Lab...


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 13, 2011)

Just saw the show's introductory 2 parter, It's pretty nice
Not as bad as i imagine it to be
as for watching it, I'm still uncertain.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 13, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> Just saw the show's introductory 2 parter, It's pretty nice
> Not as bad as i imagine it to be
> as for watching it, I'm still uncertain.


 
Dude, even _I'm_ watching it. That's how you know it's decent enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Dude, even _I'm_ watching it. That's how you know it's decent enough.


 Damn, didn't expect that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 13, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn, didn't expect that.


 
I hate myself more than you do right now.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 13, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> Just saw the show's introductory 2 parter, It's pretty nice
> Not as bad as i imagine it to be
> as for watching it, I'm still uncertain.


 
You stopped hating on it long enough to give it a fair assessment.  That's all a brony can ask.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 13, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> You stopped hating on it long enough to give it a fair assessment.  That's all a brony can ask.


 
I didn't say i hate it, I'm just skeptic that's all!


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2011)

I finished watching watching the season, and the more I think about it, the more it seems that this show wasn't actually made for small children; moreso for the general internet-going public of late high school to early adult people.  It really seems like a throwback to the late 90s/early 2000's style of making a cartoon everyone can enjoy, instead of just one target age group.  Plus, the time it airs; 10:30am and 1:30pm?  What grade-school girl would be able to watch that on broadcast tv?

I'm probably just trying to shrug away whatever crushing shame has built up in my mind for watching all 11 episodes of My Little Pony, though.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 14, 2011)

I've watched the first episode and I still wonder what's so good about this show. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've watched the first episode and I still wonder what's so good about this show. :/


 Nostalgia of the 1990's cartoons.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nostalgia of the 1990's cartoons.



Kellie is an originalist CannonFodder, any cartoon in which every individual frame wasn't painstakingly hand painted by a racist old man can't hope to satisfy her stringent animation standards. It's either that or a lack of fuckable characters :V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> Kellie is an originalist CannonFodder, any cartoon in which every individual frame wasn't painstakingly hand painted by a racist old man can't hope to satisfy her stringent animation standards. Either that or a lack of fuckable characters :V .


 On the other hand technology has made the production costs of cartoons like this much cheaper; so even with a minimal budget they can be made.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 14, 2011)

So sethisto has gone from Cynder to some magical animated pony now?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Nostalgia of the 1990's cartoons.


 Nostalgia? People are actually nostalgic about My Little Pony?



Whitenoise said:


> Kellie is an originalist CannonFodder, any cartoon in which every individual frame wasn't painstakingly hand painted by a racist old man can't hope to satisfy her stringent animation standards. It's either that or a lack of fuckable characters :V .


 Yep, this most definitely defines me. I fucking love you, Whitenoise. <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Nostalgia? People are actually nostalgic about My Little Pony?
> 
> Yep, this most definitely defines me. I fucking love you, Whitenoise. <3


 I'm towards the 1990's cartoons, not just MLP.

I saw him first.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm towards the 1990's cartoons, not just MLP.


 Okay then. I still don't see what's so nostalgic about it, though. It's not like any 1990's cartoons that I know of, and I've watched a fuckton of 'em.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay then. I still don't see what's so nostalgic about it, though. It's not like any 1990's cartoons that I know of, and I've watched a fuckton of 'em.


 ...
current anime shows=screaming for 3 episodes while charging a attack
current cartoon shows=nothing past a 3 year old comprehension


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2011)

I got bored at my parents' last night and decided to fire this up on my laptop. Gotta say after episode 3 it grew on me. Didn't really expect them to wrap up that Night Mare story so fast though. 

Rainbow Chase was pretty much me as a kid. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> current cartoon shows=nothing past a 3 year old comprehension


 And that's MLP: Friendship is Magic in a nutshell.


----------



## Kihari (Jan 16, 2011)

Just watched the first episode for kicks, and some random old one (which was surely ripped from someone's shoddy VHS, by the look of it) to compare it to. The new show has a lot less of that ZOMG SUNSHINE AND FLOWERS GIRLY-GIRL! tone, mostly in the way the characters act, and for me that really helps it.

I'm not sure, though... torn between curiosity for the storyline and "the hell is this?" so I'll probably check out a few more episodes sometime and decide.

Also, it kind of creeps me out that they ride around in carriages pulled by other horses. =I


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2011)

Kihari said:


> Also, it kind of creeps me out that they ride around in carriages pulled by other horses. =I


 
This. It's like they're horses but a different kind of horses? Since they only seem to neigh and not speak.


----------



## Riley (Jan 16, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> This. It's like they're horses but a different kind of horses? Since they only seem to neigh and not speak.


 
Maybe the unmentionable sub-class?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 16, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay then. I still don't see what's so nostalgic about it, though. It's not like any 1990's cartoons that I know of, and I've watched a fuckton of 'em.


 
The show is directed and written by the wife of the guy who made The Powerpuff Girls and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends (she played a huge part in both of those shows both art and writing wise).  The style certainly clicks to me along with some of the quirky tones...  And honestly I think that's why I enjoy the show.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2011)

Riley said:


> Maybe the unmentionable sub-class?


 Just like the Harijans in India(fucking racists).


----------



## sobana (Mar 8, 2011)

the dialog, plot, and story line is what you expect from this franchise.... but the bouncy animation is what I love to watch about it.


----------



## kashaki (Mar 8, 2011)

Love the show. It makes me so happy. Its like the best anti-depressant ever.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 8, 2011)

kashaki said:


> Love the show. It makes me so happy. Its like the best anti-depressant ever.


 It's having the opposite effect on me because I can't go anywhere without people flaunting that shit into my face.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay then. I still don't see what's so nostalgic about it, though. It's not like any 1990's cartoons that I know of, and I've watched a fuckton of 'em.


 
apparently, you like the old cartoons a bit too much... then again I'm saying this in a furry fandom...

anyway, the show. it's.... not good... but what really gets me are people who use rule 34 on this...


----------



## RailRide (Mar 8, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> holy shit this thread has 5 stars
> 
> brb suicide


 
I LOL'ed 

At 4am, no less.

Let's just hope for the sake of this show's fans, that it doesn't fall victim to the "Freakazoid curse":


			
				TVTropes said:
			
		

> Although the show attracted a loyal cult following, the demographic it delivered was older than that which Kids WB was aiming for (the show was marketed toward young children, who not surprisingly didn't quite understand the show's often arcane sense of humor). After a series of baffling time-slot changes failed to improve ratings, the show was cancelled after just two seasons



---PCJ


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck yeah, ponies.


----------



## sobana (Mar 9, 2011)

RailRide said:


> Let's just hope for the sake of this show's fans, that it doesn't fall victim to the "Freakazoid curse":



who are they targeting yet who is really watching it?


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 9, 2011)

ITT: people giving a fuck


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2011)

MLP is 80's, not 90's... >:V


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 12, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> MLP is 80's, not 90's... >:V


 
G1 was 80s
G2 was 90s
G3 was 2001+

G4 (the one this topic is about) is 2010+

Anything below G4 is absolute shit.
Compare this:





With this:





*And tell me which one you think looks more adorable, wellmade and less retarded.*


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 12, 2011)

See? Originated in the 80's just like most of the other franchises on the network.

While I agree it's the best incarnation of the franchise to date, I still say it just doesn't appeal to me as much as other shows do. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> I still say it just doesn't appeal to me as much as other shows do. :V


 





 *doesn't watch the show*

i may start watching soon though.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I lold.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

I watched the first episode to see what the fus about. It most certainly did not hurt and I chuckled a bit.

Then I watched the second and the net's speed slowed down and I said "no!"... there's really something going on with this show.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> I watched the first episode to see what the fus about. It most certainly did not hurt and I chuckled a bit.
> 
> Then I watched the second and the net's speed slowed down and I said "no!"... there's really something going on with this show.


 
Subliminal addiction messages D:


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> Subliminal addiction messages D:



Really? How so?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Really? How so?


 
that is what i am assuming

quick, to the conspiracy mobile


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> that is what i am assuming
> 
> quick, to the conspiracy mobile



My reaction was more along the lines of "Aye, I cannot believe I'm kind of enjoying this".

If there's one that I really love now, that's *Urusei Yatsura.* Which is better than any other animated show (anime or western) nowadays.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Currently I'm kind of obsessed with K-on! but the animation is choppy and not very good (also, _so_ last season.)


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> Currently I'm kind of obsessed with K-on! but the animation is choppy and not very good (also, _so_ last season.)


 
I think the K-On!'s anima is pretty fluid and pleasant. But all the otaku pandering and reatrdedness is what keeps me from watching it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> I think the K-On!'s anima is pretty fluid and pleasant. But all the otaku pandering and reatrdedness is what keeps me from watching it.


 
I like the humor. I can't go through an episode without laughing, and that's what matters to me :3


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Apr 10, 2011)

What this show needs is more diversity.

It's already got an African and a Native American pony, but they should really add:
- an Asian pony (geisha-ninja-samurai)
- an Arab pony (veiled, or at least headscarfed) => "By the Prophet's mane!"
- maybe a German pony (big, blond & blue-eyed)
- a feminist filly who hates all colts; her name is "FemiFist" and her branding (I'm sure they don't call it that) is this
- an autistic pony


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 10, 2011)

[OldMan] Back in my day, we beat grown men for liking My Little Pony. [/OldMan]
Now it's everywhere.
I'm tempted to watch it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuck, I actually liked it... :/


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 10, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> *And tell me which one you think looks more adorable, wellmade and less retarded.*


 
The original style is trying to be way too realistic, and ends up hoofs-up in the uncanny valley.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 11, 2011)

Its a great show. :V  
I love Rainbow Dash!!



...and this is my second favorite pony:
[video=youtube;b6qmhcUb9hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6qmhcUb9hM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 12, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What this show needs is more diversity.
> 
> It's already got an African *and a Native American pony*, but they should really add:
> - an Asian pony (geisha-ninja-samurai)
> ...


 
Actually, they just had an episode where the "Native Americans" were buffalo.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 12, 2011)

I loved the original as a kid, and I like the drawing style of the new series (reminds me of Genndy Tartakofsky).   I'll give it a shot


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


>


Yes. YES!! Friendship IS magic!


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Azure said:


> Yes. YES!! Friendship IS magic!


 BATTLECAT GO!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


>


Deo I love you.  New phone BG.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 12, 2011)

If i start watching this and my parent see me watch this  they will have weird look in their faces  but it looks fun. Maybe i will look at it in secret


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2011)

Garfang said:


> If i start watching this and my parent see me watch this  they will have weird look in their faces  but it looks fun. Maybe i will look at it in secret


 Fuck your parents.  Watch it anyway, and if they start looking at you funny just stare. à² _à²


----------



## Kihari (Apr 12, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What this show needs is more diversity.
> 
> - maybe a German pony (big, blond & blue-eyed)


 
The master-pony-race!

Okay, I haven't watched this since seeing the first two episodes back when I posted on the other page. So now that this show's had long enough to level out, I'll ask: Have I missed out on anything good since then, or has it just been a lot of the same thing with every episode?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't this show for gay babies?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Isn't this show for gay babies?


 Yes, yes it is.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the fucking shit out of this goddamn show.


----------



## Ley (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey. 

I like MLP.

I like adventure time.

I like almost all of the cartoons on cartoon network.

Oh and the fish one on disney.

How many people will attack what I like and tear it apart with carefully worded paragraphs that are meant to make me feel dumb because I watch something they think is stupid? Seriously guys, let OP enjoy his ponies.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 24, 2011)

http://youtu.be/_1GRj6CNSGg

http://youtu.be/ftvZFUg4HPc

I have to confess myself hooked.

(HOW THE FUCK DO YOU EMBED VIDEOS HERE AGAIN)


----------



## cad (Apr 24, 2011)

I've already stated how much I love this show in that thread in Rants & Raves.
But since people most likely are not going to search for some thread to see what I think of this, I'm just going to say again that I love this show to pieces. I swear to god that the ponies are the most adorable things I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 24, 2011)

I hadn't heard of it until just now. I just watched the first two episodes. It is kinda cute.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 24, 2011)

Why the show is awesome.

[yt]_AnOrDKjTwQ[/yt]

Also, in Over a Barrel at 3:38 is yet another cultural reference the target audience can't possibly understand:

Spike: "Oh, for Pete's sake!"

Spike grabs his pillow and storms out of the sleeper car, slamming the door on his way out.

Twilight Sparkle: "Well, that was kinda' huffy!"

Fluttershy: "Huffy the Magic Dragon!"


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

Episode 5 got me, Pinkie Pie is such a troll.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7uWBHrhX3M

A show with youtube poops this awesome cannot possibly be bad.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 29, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7uWBHrhX3M
> 
> A show with youtube poops this awesome cannot possibly be bad.


 
That bastard must have a death wish. D:<

Also, Lauren was NOT involved with the What A Cartoon project. She only worked on the subsequent series that came from it. :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 29, 2011)

This show is terrible, I watched all 24 episodes beginning to end just to make sure I really didn't enjoy it. And if I had a favorite character, which I don't, it certainly wouldn't be Pinkie Pie that lovable scamp.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 29, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7uWBHrhX3M
> 
> A show with youtube poops this awesome cannot possibly be bad.


 
And the account's gone! ;_;


----------



## RailRide (Apr 30, 2011)

Why, even Dr Robotnik is a fan infected now:

[video=youtube;ujjSSv7Mcis]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujjSSv7Mcis[/video]

---PCJ


----------



## beakfac3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why are people watching My Little Pony. Am I missing something. Is there something I'm not getting? Whatisthisidonteven


----------



## cad (Apr 30, 2011)

You want a short explanation or a long one?


----------



## beakfac3 (Apr 30, 2011)

the short one i guess


----------



## cad (Apr 30, 2011)

Taken from a Youtube comment:

"It's a good cartoon with smooth animation, great writing, classic  cartoon goodness, a super catchy soundtrack, and fantastic voice actors.  It's also a bunch of fun. We watchï»¿ it because it's a cartoon and  cartoons are fun."

I'd say that sums it up somewhat.


----------



## beakfac3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know. The summary being a Youtube comment pretty much loses its credibility right there. and the clips I saw only used motion tweening. At most this is a really high quality, well-made flash animation compared to some other cartoons. I guess I'm just too old for this. Plus I grew up watching shows like Ed, Edd, And Eddy, The Toonami block, and all that goodness.


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2011)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What this show needs is more diversity.
> 
> It's already got an African and a Native American pony, but they should really add:
> <clip>
> *- an autistic pony*


 
[yt]QqXDClVJ2Ow[/yt]


----------



## ArielMT (May 1, 2011)

beakfac3 said:


> Why are people watching My Little Pony. Am I missing something. Is there something I'm not getting? Whatisthisidonteven



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2283574/ - "Lauren Faust you evil genius! - Part 1"



Lobar said:


> [yt]QqXDClVJ2Ow[/yt]


 
She's becoming more and more canon in the series, too:

[yt]jzQ0EXbIlRU[/yt] (Source: "Feeling Pinkie Keen")


----------



## Solarix (May 1, 2011)

The Parasprites are invading!
Don't feed the parasprites! you know how fast they multiply when you do!

[video=youtube;JJbAT1wzS8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJbAT1wzS8U[/video]
(yes, this video is an epic conversion of the StarCraft 2 trailer. Watch it, even if you don't like MLP:FiM)


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 1, 2011)

beakfac3 said:


> Why are people watching My Little Pony. Am I missing something. Is there something I'm not getting? Whatisthisidonteven


 
It's a charming show about friendship. Nobody will claim it's the Sopranos, only that it's fun to watch likable characters do what they do in their sugar coated world. If you enjoyed the Power Puff Girls then this show just might have some appeal, just don't watch expecting to be blown the fuck away. Either it sticks or it don't.


----------



## ArielMT (May 17, 2011)

The first season is over, and Lauren Faust announced that the second season's story concepts are complete and that she's stepping down from the show.

[yt]YiXR0h8Kj0I[/yt]
(I wish there was a higher quality version.)


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 24, 2011)

[yt]sYf64O-tsy4[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

This friendship is madness. therefore i like it


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;2Tjb14VoWjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tjb14VoWjg[/video]

PMV Hell > AMV Hell?



I think so.


----------



## Davanti (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, after the insistent approval of a few friends with very good taste, I watched the show for the first time a few days ago... and BAM, instant bronie! Only four episodes in, but summer's so close and I'm gonna have time to watch more soon... XD 
I just love how bright and cute the ponies are, I've been pretty stressed lately and they're just so cheerful it's contagious. c: 
Plus, Pinkie Pie... oh my god, Pinkie Pie! She is just insane and watching her is weirdly addicting. I love her songs~ 8D
Applejack is pretty chill too, her stubbornness about never needing any help reminds me of myself. 
I sorta hate Fluttershy, though. For all her outward appearances as the shy, polite character, she doesn't seem to have a problem with demanding for the things she wants. (Mainly for her rabbits, butstill, that bothers me. And they bother me, too! D8)


----------



## Lobar (Jun 6, 2011)

Davanti said:


> I sorta hate Fluttershy, though. For all her outward appearances as the shy, polite character, she doesn't seem to have a problem with demanding for the things she wants. (Mainly for her rabbits, butstill, that bothers me. And they bother me, too! D8)


 
Let Fluttershy grow on you.  She's the best.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 7, 2011)

As soon as I saw Applejack I was hooked.  I had that pony when I was three and the original series had come out.  That show makes me so damn happy!   The person who's behind Friendship is Magic is also married to one of my favourite animators, Genndy Tartakovsky (the same guy who created Samurai Jack, Dexter's Lab, and Star Wars: Clone Wars).  You can really see his influence in the animation style.  

Just get past episode 3, guys.  You won't be disappointed ^^;


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 7, 2011)

Davanti said:


> Man, after the insistent approval of a few friends with very good taste, I watched the show for the first time a few days ago... and BAM, instant bronie! Only four episodes in, but summer's so close and I'm gonna have time to watch more soon... XD
> I just love how bright and cute the ponies are, I've been pretty stressed lately and they're just so cheerful it's contagious. c:
> Plus, Pinkie Pie... oh my god, Pinkie Pie! She is just insane and watching her is weirdly addicting. I love her songs~ 8D
> Applejack is pretty chill too, her stubbornness about never needing any help reminds me of myself.
> *I sorta hate Fluttershy, though.* For all her outward appearances as the shy, polite character, she doesn't seem to have a problem with demanding for the things she wants. (Mainly for her rabbits, butstill, that bothers me. And they bother me, too! D8)



[video=youtube;rwp60eYuie0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwp60eYuie0[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 7, 2011)

Davanti said:


> Plus, Pinkie Pie... oh my god, Pinkie Pie! She is just insane and watching her is weirdly addicting. I love her songs~ 8D



CUPCAKES


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 7, 2011)

8-bit said:


> CUPCAKES


 
Still haven't bothered to look that up.

On average, I've found that most people who watched the show and liked it usually like one of the following four as favorites: Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Rarity, and Fluttershy. Generally they're also well liked even if they aren't the 'favored'. I've also noticed that Applejack and Twilight Sparkle are usually at the bottom of peoples' lists. THIS IS A SCIENTIFIC STUDY DO NOT DISPUTE!


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 7, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Still haven't bothered to look that up.
> 
> On average, I've found that most people who watched the show and liked it usually like one of the following four as favorites: Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Rarity, and Fluttershy. Generally they're also well like even if they aren't the 'favored'. I've also noticed that Applejack and Twilight Sparkle are usually at the bottom of people's lists. THIS IS A SCIENTIFIC STUDY DO NOT DISPUTE!


 
Twilight is my fave.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Just get past episode 3, guys.  You won't be disappointed ^^;


 
Eyyy-yep, Applebuck Season (4) is the episode that turned me into a fan. The first time I saw it, episode 3 seemed to me to be a typical girly mess like the earlier series, but the show got a lot better after that. (And watching Ticket Masters again later on I enjoyed it a lot too).


----------



## Lobar (Jun 8, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Still haven't bothered to look that up.
> 
> On average, I've found that most people who watched the show and liked it usually like one of the following four as favorites: Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Rarity, and Fluttershy. Generally they're also well liked even if they aren't the 'favored'. I've also noticed that Applejack and Twilight Sparkle are usually at the bottom of peoples' lists. THIS IS A SCIENTIFIC STUDY DO NOT DISPUTE!


 
I actually sorta hate Rarity.  I mainly like RBD and Fluttershy and empathize with Twilight a lot.


----------



## Conker (Jun 8, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Still haven't bothered to look that up.
> 
> On average, I've found that most people who watched the show and liked it usually like one of the following four as favorites: Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Rarity, and Fluttershy. Generally they're also well liked even if they aren't the 'favored'. I've also noticed that Applejack and Twilight Sparkle are usually at the bottom of peoples' lists. THIS IS A SCIENTIFIC STUDY DO NOT DISPUTE!


 Yeah, I like the Pinkie Pie the best (she's the /b/ony), and Spike actually. Spike is their slave though


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't like Pinkie.
She's too hyperactive and "LOLOL RANDUMB" for my taste.

RD, Twilight, and Rarity are my favorites.
I'm neutral-positive towards Fluttershy.
I don't like "country" themes, so Applejack sometimes gets on my nerves, especially with her accent.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2011)

I like them all equinlly much.


----------



## Zanzi (Jun 8, 2011)

After watching the first few episodes, I have to say that these shows are no where near as bad as I thought they would be...
I'm actually enjoying them...
WANT MOAR


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2011)

Conker said:


> Yeah, I like the Pinkie Pie the best (she's the /b/ony), and Spike actually. Spike is their slave though


 
Spike is quite obviously the self-aware audience insert character, and I love it.  He basically _is_ the 16-24 male viewer.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> After watching the first few episodes, I have to say that these shows are no where near as bad as I thought they would be...
> I'm actually enjoying them...
> WANT MOAR


 
Welcome to the herd.


----------



## cad (Jun 8, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Let Fluttershy grow on you. She's the best.


Fact. This is fact, people.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 8, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I actually sorta hate Rarity.  I mainly like RBD and Fluttershy and empathize with Twilight a lot.


At first I was like "Rarity is lame" then I was like "Rarity is DIAMONDS." Normally, I don't find diva characters interesting but they seemed to balance being a diva with a genuine care for others. gg Lauren.

At some point I lost interest in Twilight, I don't know why or when. 



Conker said:


> Yeah, I like the Pinkie Pie the best (she's the /b/ony), and Spike actually. Spike is their slave though


 
Pinkie Pie 4 ever. Owl's Well that Ends Well really brought Spike down and he was doing pretty well until then.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 8, 2011)

I just finished it a few weeks ago and I liked it a lot. Very much I must say. Who am I kidding? Consider me a brony.

Anyway...
Like (in order): Rarity (especially after "A dog and pony and pony show" and her story in "The cutie mark chronicles" was among the best), Fluttershy, Pinkie Pie Rainbow Dash.
Rather indifferent towards: Twilight (why does nobody put the "Sparkle"?), Applejack.  
Spike? He's great.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 8, 2011)

Man, EVERYPONY hates Twilight. :C
Why, I fucking love twilight. She had one the best freak-outs of the season. (We need to build an exact replica of Ponyville right over there! We've got less than a minute!)

And let's not forget her Jean Grey moment in "The Cutie Mark Chronicles". FUCK. YES.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Man, EVERYPONY hates Twilight. :C
> Why, I fucking love twilight. She had one the best freak-outs of the season. (We need to build an exact replica of Ponyville right over there! We've got less than a minute!)
> 
> And let's not forget her Jean Grey moment in "The Cutie Mark Chronicles". FUCK. YES.


Others hate Sugar cube? I don't. I must say that that came as a surprise


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 8, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Man, EVERYPONY hates Twilight. :C
> Why, I fucking love twilight. She had one the best freak-outs of the season. (We need to build an exact replica of Ponyville right over there! We've got less than a minute!)
> 
> And let's not forget her Jean Grey moment in "The Cutie Mark Chronicles". FUCK. YES.



Yes those moments are awesome, and Twilight is no non-entity either.
But her apparent lack of the same popularity as the other ponies probably comes from the fact most people consider the latter to be more interesting: not the best analogy (as this is a matter of taste) but between geniuses and smart kids, it's clear which group stands out.


----------



## Conker (Jun 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't like Pinkie.
> She's too hyperactive and "LOLOL RANDUMB" for my taste.


 Yup, which is why I like her. And her voice is just perfect for the crazy stupid shit she does on an episodic basis. 



			
				Shanwang said:
			
		

> Pinkie Pie 4 ever. Owl's Well that Ends Well really brought Spike down and he was doing pretty well until then.


I haven't seen that episode. I've actually only seen like five :3 so some of my opinions don't have as much merit as others.

Also, I think people dislike Twilight Sparkle because she's the neutral character--personality wise. It's like in the first _Pirates_ movie, where everyone liked Jack Sparrow because he was the crazy character while Will Turner held the movie together since he was "normal" character. The show NEEDS Twilight Sparkle for being that character, but it makes her harder to like when everyone else has more interesting personalities.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;We9sOS8B_1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We9sOS8B_1A[/video]

Still makes me rofl.


----------

